# Linux distro for C development on a thumbdrive



## hellrazor (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of going back to working with/learning C, and I hate doing it on Windows, so I was wondering if anybody knows a good distro I can shove on an old (4GB) thumbdrive? I'd like it a bit small (the thumbdrive is a bit slow) and to not look like shit *coughpuppycough*.


----------



## berwick53 (Jul 13, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> I'm thinking of going back to working with/learning C, and I hate doing it on Windows, so I was wondering if anybody knows a good distro I can shove on an old (4GB) thumbdrive? I'd like it a bit small (the thumbdrive is a bit slow) and to not look like shit *coughpuppycough*.



What things are you going to be doing in C? Because I find that I only really ever use C for embedded systems when I'm not using VHDL, or really low level operations when I can't be bothered to use Assembly.


----------



## hellrazor (Jul 13, 2012)

Fooling around until I get good with it.


----------



## lindy (Jul 14, 2012)

On a 4Gb thumbdrive?... Give Puppy Linux a go though I don't think it installs GCC by default, but there again I don't think that too many of live CD distro's do either. As a live CD Puppy has the advantage of loading as a ramdisk so it'll be fast, and to free up the optical drive.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jul 22, 2012)

May be Debian + LXDE?

Network install and a lightweight desktop environment and you are ready to go


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 23, 2012)

^ This.


----------

